# anchor seal



## KYTURKEY (Jun 14, 2014)

Where's the best place to get it? I just got a couple of hunts of cherry and I need to get some as2 before I cut it up. 

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2014)

Get it from them. UC Coatings. And get AS2 not the original.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KYTURKEY (Jun 14, 2014)

Ok. Thanks. How much does a gallon usually cover?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2014)

Buy 5 gallons for about 100 bucks delivered and keep it in a conditioned environment. For your volume you'll never have to buy any more. If you don't want to spend that amount then buy a gallon but it makes not sense to pay that kind of premium IMO.


----------



## KYTURKEY (Jun 14, 2014)

Ok thanks.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 14, 2014)

@Kevin just curious why you say to get 2 instead of the original. When I bought mine, I read up on the difference between the two. Seems that everything I found indicated that original was better, and 2 was just a more environmentally friendly version that didn't work quite as well. 

I've got a 2 gallon bucket that has coated quite a bit, and you can't hardly tell it's been used (except for the sawdust floating on top).


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> @Kevin just curious why you say to get 2 instead of the original.



Based on my actual experience with it. Not marketing.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 14, 2014)

What Kevin said. I bought a five gallon bucket a year ago and it still as heavy as the day I bought it. I bet I've coated 100 bowl blanks


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 14, 2014)

Oddly enough, I have just about finished off a 5 gallon bucket of it in the last year. Was just about to order some more.


----------



## KYTURKEY (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey guys, got my as2 yesterday. Is it best to seal the whole piece or just the ends when it's cut up?

Patrick


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 20, 2014)

KYTURKEY said:


> Hey guys, got my as2 yesterday. Is it best to seal the whole piece or just the ends when it's cut up?
> 
> Patrick



The whole piece, especially if it's Burl

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

